# October 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike

*Congratulations to October's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Larsa!*

Larsa (16 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlakbirdxGyarados (9 votes)


----------



## Mike

Hmongol (7 votes)


----------



## Mike

Tikibirds (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

ArcticRain (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Miyazawa (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Myates (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

Indyfishy (5 votes)


----------



## Mike

DarkMoon17 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike

lovebug009 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

PewPewPew (3 votes)


----------



## Mike

Bettas Rule (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

My Fish Frank (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

carzz (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Silverfang (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Foxell (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

QueenBetta383 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Aluyasha (2 votes)


----------



## Mike

Mars788 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Littlebittyfish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

trumpet4life375 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

alysalouise (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

CodeRed (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

youlovegnats (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Treena (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

TwilightNite (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

Sweeda88 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

jmtriro01 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike

flowerslegacy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

HelloThere123Betta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

PiscisAmor (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

bkelizabeth (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

betta lover1507 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

Pitluvs (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

MaggieLynn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

lillylark (0 votes)


----------



## Mike

BlackberryBetta (0 votes)


----------



## bettalover2033

Great Job everyone!

-BL2033


----------



## Pitluvs

Ha! I didn't even vote for myself... wow. Congrats everyone!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats, Larsa! There were some really cute pics this month. Thanks to all who submitted photos.


----------



## bettalover2033

Pitluvs said:


> Ha! I didn't even vote for myself... wow. Congrats everyone!


Well there is no way to vote for yourself lol.


----------



## TielBird101

That all looked so cute! ^.^ And Sweeda, your betta has an AMAZING beard! ;D


----------



## bettalover2033

TielBird101 said:


> That all looked so cute! ^.^ And Sweeda, your betta has an AMAZING beard! ;D


I find it a little funny to even think of bettas having beards. I know that it is the correct term but when I use it or someone else uses it, I think of a betta with a real "beard". lol. Kinda funny if you ask me.

Well to be serious again, His beard is very nice!


P.S. Guys/gals come check out my story : 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83344

-BL2033


----------



## liulin612

wow nice


----------



## TwilightNite

Congrats To Larsa! l Love the pic! And Thank you to whoever voted for me! I am very happy that someone voted for mine that is a big yay!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Twilight, I love your betta


----------



## tpocicat

Beautiful bettas! One question, how do you take such beautiful pictures? Every time I try, I just get a colored blur!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right?? it took me forever to get a decent picture of Zebra (any of my girls for that matter). And only three of my males pause for pictures. I pull paparazi on the others :/ and still fail. Spartan is the camera diva though


----------



## tpocicat

I keep trying, and trying. The avatar I have was taken by my daughter's boyfriend. At least it is of one of my fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Well, a nice fishy though  And I find my girls the hardest to photograph. x.x so any photos I will have up will be males :lol:


----------



## Romad

Beautiful pics. everyone. It gets harder and harder to pick a winner each month with all those pretty fishy


----------



## Nouran

how can i join this contest?


----------



## bettalover2033

Well if you wanted to join a contest, your going to have to wait until next month. Also All you have to do is go into the (enter the contest) in the beginning of the month and just click, submit photo or just submit.

-BL2033


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

*just now coming back onto the website*

Oh...
... I got second place?!

AWESOME! *sohappy*

And congrats to the 1st placer, Larsa!


----------

